# Friday pics



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Uh, it's Thursday and it's sideways. sad3sm:rotfl:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

essayons75 said:


> Uh, it's Thursday and it's sideways. sad3sm:rotfl:


I'm 60 and a little bit sideways also. my wife took her mom out to dinner tonight. When the cat's away,......


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It's Friday somewhere! LOL


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

OK. I'll play.

From Amateur Radio Supply in north Houston.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll catch hell for this one.....sent my son this pic and told him.....Come git you some!!!

His response.....selfies in the gym are GAAAAYYYY!....lol










Must have worked cuz he sent me this one the next day.....his gym....










Have fun.....


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

BretE said:


> I'll catch hell for this one.....sent my son this pic and told him.....Come git you some!!!
> 
> His response.....selfies in the gym are GAAAAYYYY!....lol
> 
> ...


At least you are in there! I chunked my back out last Thurdsay morning, took Friday and Tuesday vacation. Was in my big comfy chair for five days!!! Just got into the workout mode a couple of weeks ago, starting over again in the morning. Got to lose 50 ish by 12/31/15. Gonna be tuff but I can do it!:texasflag


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> At least you are in there! I chunked my back out last Thurdsay morning, took Friday and Tuesday vacation. Was in my big comfy chair for five days!!! Just got into the workout mode a couple of weeks ago, starting over again in the morning. Got to lose 50 ish by 12/31/15. Gonna be tuff but I can do it!:texasflag


Good luck!......that's my goal too.....going out for lunch everyday is killing me....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Flooding in my hood this afternoon.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

BretE said:


> Good luck!......that's my goal too.....going out for lunch everyday is killing me....


makes it kinda hard. Aye? Dam mm customers:brew2:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> makes it kinda hard. Aye? Dam mm customers:brew2:


It's the serve yourself, all you can eat buffets I'm obviously not mature enough to handle.......


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Catbird


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Heck, it's close enough...*

Welcomed our newest crew member aboard yesterday....
Graham Miller Macklin Pheiffer 7.9oz, He's Perfect!! 
Congrats Jenni & Nathan!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

BretE said:


> It's the serve yourself, all you can eat buffets I'm obviously not mature enough to handle.......


LMAO, I can do the Chi Waneez places good. Eat, get full, fart a couple of times on the way back to work and you're good. Messcan food or all you can eat steak and shrimp, I'm farked for two days!!! Lmao


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

BretE said:


> !!!
> 
> His response.....selfies in the gym are GAAAAYYYY!....lol
> 
> ...


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

New blind
My oldest turned 18 yesterday. She is Brazoswood High School nominee fair queen. Brazoria County Fair...
Proud dad I am!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> BretE said:
> 
> 
> > !!!
> ...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Profish00 said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao, that's the Rex Ryan look fool!:brew2:
> ...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

patwilson said:


> New blind
> My oldest turned 18 yesterday. She is Brazoswood High School nominee fair queen. Brazoria County Fair...
> Proud dad I am!


You should be proud Bro! That is a Mercury correct?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

No sir.... That is a 57 Chevy
It's called "Brand-X". It's from the Lake Jackson area. Been around since the 60's.



TIMBOv2 said:


> You should be proud Bro! That is a Mercury correct?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Busy first week of cleaning and bagging in the central.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Pat...Great looking blind. If it was mine I would paint the outside of the windows black. That way when you open them there in not such a big change in color.

.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

My 90 year-old dad in a post from the Corpus Christi Police Department's website. On his left is the acting Chief, and to the right is a shot of him in 1958 - the year I was born - when he was Chief of Detectives. 

He was in the first group of officers who obtained the rank of Commander. Of that group, he's the only one still alive, and the department hosts some event for him every year. When my mom died, we found articles in her safe deposit box that were written about the crimes my dad solved.

My dad could be your best friend, or your worst enemy. Everyone respected him, the good guys, and the bad ones too. He'd send people to prison for 30 years, yet he'd be the first one they'd look up when they got out. No one, and I mean NO ONE, ever, ever F'ed with him. He was the literal personification of toughness.

He was a product of the Great Depression, raised by a single mom who picked cotton for a living, and he was a World War II veteran. He was, and is, a life-long democrat - probably just a product of his era. I seriously doubt anyone ever questioned his politics to his face - Maybe once if they were on the dumb side - certainly not twice. He was, and is, a helluva man....


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Labor Day Pics
Golf Cart in canal at Pirates Cove. 
Some of my fans!!!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Cleaning out the old bookshelf yesterday and came across an old log book. Never could keep one for very long! 

Kept the trout cause she bellied up twice. Got screwed on the weight! 
More old stuff


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

patwilson said:


> New blind
> My oldest turned 18 yesterday. She is Brazoswood High School nominee fair queen. Brazoria County Fair...
> Proud dad I am!


beautiful young lady. Way to go Dad. You have good reason to be proud.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You would have DQ'd on a technical...Weigh master didn't know which month it was. hwell:


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

attended my BIL's wedding and had some much needed quality just family time ( no inlaws just us 3 ) 
Sorry not the best quality pictures as my phone was messing up most the week :texasflag


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Flooding in my hood this afternoon.


Can you boat directly to the Gulf from your canal front property?


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*few picts from Hank Jr*

3rd Hank Jr Shown in the last 14 months always a good show ..Sold out Golden Nugget ,La


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

BretE said:


> I'll catch hell for this one.....sent my son this pic and told him.....Come git you some!!!
> 
> His response.....selfies in the gym are GAAAAYYYY!....lol
> 
> ...


You need to take this to the Jungle. They have a gay thing going on down there.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Ike*

A couple of recently published Ike pics.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

My 5 year old shows his patriotic side









Quite a way to break in a brand new Laguna!!!









Freshly finished bass!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Went to Venice, for a buddies bachelor party! we absolutely tore the fish up. and every fish we caught was caught sight casting!

Next up is dove hunting last night.. killed one dove and one pigeon, it was rather a lot slow. Was still a great evening though.

The last pics are of a river trip a couple weeks ago. Fireball on the river is a great idea by the way.


----------



## Gary J (May 21, 2004)

Pool is finally finished. Just in time for winter.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. One of my favorite insects...creeping death
2. Emily is a master anole wrangler
3. Hammock time for me
4. Hard to beat a good filet mignon
5. 1.25 meter jumping at Rose park... way out of my league


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You would have DQ'd on a technical...Weigh master didn't know which month it was. hwell:


He was an idiot! Found out later his brother in law had weighed a fish on the middle coast!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*took a ride down memory lane Monday*

It was 30 years ago last I remember being here I spent a many of days as a kid at my Uncle Troys place in Hankameir Tx. He sold it years ago its changed alot of new houses .. we would go often to the saddle shop and visit was the closest place to his house ..


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> He was an idiot! Found out later his brother in law had weighed a fish on the middle coast!


Soooooo, what do you think the fish weighed?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from the levee and my pup catching sharks in the surf in Sargent.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Rough day...first you get rolled by a shoreline burner, then you go for a little lunch and wind up in a sink on a dock! 

Cool trailer

Vets heading out


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

A few pics from my new lease.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

few from last weekend


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Labor Day weekend...Galveston to Lake Travis to Coupland to San Antone :cheers:


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*My wife and I agree.....*



donkeyman said:


> 3rd Hank Jr Shown in the last 14 months always a good show ..Sold out Golden Nugget ,La


100% with your evaluation.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dick Hanks said:


> Can you boat directly to the Gulf from your canal front property?


Ha ha! Pretty much!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sargent Swing Bridge in the 40's


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

donkeyman said:


> 3rd Hank Jr Shown in the last 14 months always a good show ..Sold out Golden Nugget ,La


Was there as well. Great show. He don't play in Chicago


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Sargent Swing Bridge in the 40's


What kind of plane were you in when you took that picture and what kind of camera/lens did you use?


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

My first son was born 2 months ago... I am a proud papa (He is about 1 mo. in the picture)


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

My GF and I went down to Costa Rica last week. It was my first time there, but def wont be the last. Had a great time, fishing, diving, surfing and hiking the rain forests. Spent most of our time in Manual Antonio and had the pleasure of fishing on a 2coolers boat, Sailfish Costa Rica. 

First day offshore was incredible, 2 sails, 2 big mahis, tuna, a more whaoo than we could count. Had a couple marlin come into the spread but couldnt hook up. Next day inshore fishing we went 2/6 on roosters. And it is their rainy/slow season. Great country and great fishing :dance:


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

*weekend*

LSUALUM's new gigs to keep from bad stingray experiences 
Sons PB trout


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

BretE said:


> TIMBOv2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.....Rob Ryan.....I get it on a daily basis.......
> ...


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

BretE said:


> I'll catch hell for this one.....sent my son this pic and told him.....Come git you some!!!
> 
> His response.....selfies in the gym are GAAAAYYYY!....lol
> 
> ...


Brete, my wife and I were using two ellipticals next to you last week, lol. I remember telling myself "that guy looks like the guy from 2cool, that looks like Rob Ryan" hahaha. I'll say hi next time I see you.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

pic of my lab at Mad Island WMA 2007. She turns 12 next week. 
limited on reds monday plus 2 bonus fishes
teal crater


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Had a blast fishing Venice this past weekend with my wife and friends. Offshore the first day and inshore the second day. 























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Bullitt4439 said:


> pic of my lab at Mad Island WMA 2007. She turns 12 next week.
> limited on reds monday plus 2 bonus fishes
> teal crater


That crater looks pretty cool


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Chuck06R1 said:


> That crater looks pretty cool


Yea i had to go back to the blind and get the camera on that one.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Get chor Fork n knapkin out*

Making use out of my Mom's feech plate that she recently gave me.

Red Feech Speckled Trout Piquante. From scratch feech stock all else. Its wonder why I can't eat out of. Box, can or ??

Wicked Flavor is what I am after. . Accomplished. ..

I wanted my baby back.. Baby back ribs. Meats are rare and a treat here at the casa and are usally under $4.99 a plate

Shrimp Marquox

Baked Redfeech LaFreniere

Bison with a BlackBerry Wine Sauce n Roasted Sweet Potatoes n Sweet Wala Onions with some Parmigiano Cheese

Fresh Cheeken Parm, Hatch Chili and Sweet Italian Sausage Pepper Stew. No indigestion when its fresh and natural ingredients.

Salad dressing was a White Truffle Vinagrete


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Klever made it out for a Redfeech site cast am. Then went to find a few footballs.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

*Friday Pics*

Oil prices have your funds in a bind? Wish you had a new boat? Well here it is - The all new Piranha Superlight from Angola Boat Works. Sleek, simple design with all the bells and whistles kept to a minimum. Full flotation hull (strofoam filled - see bottom of boat) with self draining capabilities. Powerd by twin "gun" motors with custom wooden props of Eucalyptus or Acacia - whichever you prefer. Motors come in shaft lengths to meet your particular style and needs. Call today as Styrofoam flotation supply is limited and available only after large fragile items are shipped into Angola. Our custom boat builders can meet your needs as long as they are simple and you can wait months for the boat.

On the real side, these guys go out in these boats everyday about 4-5 miles along the coastline. They catch lobster, squid, cuttlefish, small barracuda, small snappers and grouper. 95% of the fishermen here in Angola use homemade boats of some sort or another. This is just one of their "custom" models.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Matagorda sunrise 9/7/15
Matagorda trout 9/7/15

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

From Yankee Stadium Monument Park:

(dang its not sideways on my computer)


The momument reads in part:
"We remember ..."These valiant souls, with unfettered resolve, exemplify the true character of this great nation. Their unity and resilience during this time of distress defined American heroism for generations to come.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My folks 67th today


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Here ya go


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

cclayton01 said:


> Brete, my wife and I were using two ellipticals next to you last week, lol. I remember telling myself "that guy looks like the guy from 2cool, that looks like Rob Ryan" hahaha. I'll say hi next time I see you.


Lol.....I had finished my cardio one day last week and was lifting when a guy walked by saying something. I took out my ear buds and he asked me if I was Rob Ryan! I definitely gotta drop some lb's....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It was green to the third bar on Tuesday at Galveston. It's gonna take it a while to get like that again with all this rain.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> Sargent Swing Bridge in the 40's


cool pic. curious when they dug the ICW?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

rsparker67 said:


> Had a blast fishing Venice this past weekend with my wife and friends. Offshore the first day and inshore the second day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might have seen our group there. we had the tower boats. We fished Fri-Sun.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have seen this a couple of times in the Pasadena area. No need for a boat trailer.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Been there, done that, many times. haha


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Love this time of the year


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

New deer lease toilet. :rybka:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

finkikin said:


> New deer lease toilet. :rybka:


Better put a splatter guard on the front:rotfl:


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

WGA1 said:


> I have seen this a couple of times in the Pasadena area. No need for a boat trailer.


LOL. I have seen that guy a bunch of times on 225. Never get behind him.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Mont said:


> It was green to the third bar on Tuesday at Galveston. It's gonna take it a while to get like that again with all this rain.


 NICE! Beautiful water, wind is low, and appears that there are no weeds on the beach. Too bad the rain will mess it up.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Better put a splatter guard on the front:rotfl:


X2 dont ask how I know. Been on many poop crates. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasBucker (Jun 25, 2013)

*Must be all them permits you rite for me!*



BretE said:


> TIMBOv2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.....Rob Ryan.....I get it on a daily basis.......


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Made a trip to Colorado to see our youngest son. Saw some beautiful sights.








Wife and I at Garden of the Gods near Colorado Springs









Avon Colorado wife and son









Balancing Rock near Colorado Springs









Balancing Rock at Garden of the Gods near Colorado Springs









Bee on a flower.

Son and I at Garden of the Gods near Colorado Springs


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

chumy said:


> cool pic. curious when they dug the ICW?


https://tshaonline.org/handbook/online/articles/rrg04

paraphrased;
after the end of World War II.
The state of Texas had already dredged a shallow channel through part of the West Bay inside Galveston Island. In 1892 Congress authorized enlargement and extension of that channel to Christmas Point in Oyster Bay, and in 1897 authorized purchase from the Brazos Navigation Company of an eleven-mile canal that connected Oyster Bay to the Brazos River. The purchase was completed in 1902.
By 1941 the canal had been extended to Corpus Christi Bay; by 1949 it had been enlarged to twelve feet deep and 125 feet wide and extended to the Brownsville Ship Channel.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Nwilkins said:


> My folks 67th today


:walkingsm

For real! Love this post! 67 Years
!:walkingsm


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

He is perfect! CONGRATULATIONS

Â«jÂ»


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TexasBucker said:


> Gonna start jogging down there to write the permits......should be there by noon.....:walkingsm


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Friday night lights and sunset.


----------



## FISHINGUY01 (May 30, 2015)

Looks like you can fish off you porch step !!!!

Sent from my SM-P607T using Tapatalk


----------

